# διπλά γράμματα



## seimontadtecwyn (Apr 21, 2010)

Προβληματίζομαι για τα διπλά γράμματα.

Πότε-πότε, μου φαίνεται, είναι απαραίτητα. Π.χ., να έγραφα "Θάλασα" για "Θάλασσα" θάταν φοβερό λάθος.

Αλλά, φερ' ειπείν, συχνά γράφεται "γάμα" αντί για "γάμμα"; Γιατί;

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση των λέξεων δανεισμένων από άλλες γλώσσες. Νομίζω ότι το "καπέλο" γραφόταν κάποτε με δυο λάμδα (ιτ. cappello).

Ίσως ο κανόνας είναι ότι η λέξεις από τα αρχαία ελληνικά με διπλά γράμματα συντηρούν αυτά τα διπλά γράμματα και σήμερα, ενώ οι λέξεις από άλλες πηγές παρουσιάζουν μια ορισμένη ευελιξία/ευκαμψία...

Αλλά τα ονόματα των γραμμάτων του αλφάβητου πρέπει νάναι εξαιρέσεις...


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2010)

Μεγάλη κουβέντα ξεκίνησες, αλλά με δυο λόγια: από τον καιρό της γλωσσικής μεταρρύθμισης και της επισημοποίησης της δημοτικής τα διπλά σύμφωνα που είχαμε επειδή έτσι γράφεται η ξένη λέξη από την οποία φτιάξαμε την ελληνική απλοποιήθηκαν και τώρα γράφουμε ένα σύμφωνο, π.χ. _boycott_ (Turkish _boykot_) μποϊκοτάρω, _gazelle_ γαζέλα.

Σύμφωνα με την επίσημη γραμματική, αυτή η απλοποίηση ισχύει και για λέξεις που ήταν ελληνικές πριν γίνουν ξένες (βλέπε Αντιδάνεια).

Απλογραφούνται και τα γράμματα του αλφαβήτου Γ και Κ, επειδή είναι σημιτικής προέλευσης, σε _γάμα_ και _κάπα_, από _γάμμα_ και _κάππα_ που ήταν στα αρχαία ελληνικά. Αυτή την αλλαγή δεν την έχουν υιοθετήσει όλοι. Όχι μόνο λόγω συνήθειας, αλλά κάπου είναι καλύτερο να βλέπουμε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στο γράμμα _κάππα_ και την _κάπα_ του βοσκού ή στο γράμμα _γάμμα_ και το... άσ' το καλύτερα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 11, 2016)

Δεν βρίσκω καλύτερο νήμα, οπότε θα επιτάξω αυτό (και αν υπάρχει καταλληλότερο, ας μεταφερθεί το παρόν εκεί).



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> (Δεν είναι θεωρητικά όλα αυτά· έχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με το OpenStreetMap και προκύπτουν διάφορα θέματα ορθογραφίας, όπως η οδός Εφέσ(σ)ου και η κοντινή της οδός Περδίκ(κ)α.)





nickel said:


> [...] τα δύο σ στην Έφεσο και το ένα κ στον Περδίκκα είναι λάθη, τελεία και παύλα.



Έχω μερικά ακόμα. Βρίσκω πινακίδες με ονόματα _Δωδεκαννήσου_, _Ιωάννη Καπαδόκη_, _Βελισσαρίου_, _Προύσσης_ και _Χειμάρρας_. Τα έβαλα με σειρά βεβαιότητας: το τελευταίο το έχω για μάλλον σωστό, και για το πρώτο είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι λάθος (δεν δικαιολογείται το διπλό νι όπως στην Αλόννησο και την Πελοπόννησο, όπου απ' όσο ξέρω αποτελεί αφομοιωμένο κτητικό σίγμα), αλλά για τα άλλα αμφιταλαντεύομαι. Στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα δεν επηρεάζομαι από τον Βαρουφάκη αλλά αναρωτιέμαι για την Καπαδοκία, που εγώ την ήξερα πάντα ως Καππαδοκία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... _Βελισσαρίου_, _Προύσσης_ και _Χειμάρρας_. ...



Ο Βελισάριος κυκλοφορεί και με ένα σίγμα, αλλά υπάρχουν και πολλά ονόματα Βελισσαρίου, και δρόμοι κλπ. από τον Βελισσαρίου. Όπως και από τη Χειμάρρα, παλαιόθεν και από τη μάχη. 

The town of Himarë is believed to have been founded as Chimaira[SUP][12][/SUP] (Χίμαιρα[SUP][13][/SUP]) by the Chaonians as a trading outpost on the Chaonian shore. However, another theory suggests that it comes from Greek χείμαρρος (cheimarros), meaning "torrent".[SUP][14][/SUP]

Η Προύσα, από την άλλη, παλιά φορούσε δύο σου. Και όχι μόνο σου.



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...αλλά αναρωτιέμαι για την Καπαδοκία, που εγώ την ήξερα πάντα ως Καππαδοκία.



Καλά την ήξερες: *ο έτερος Καππαδόκης*.

~ Ο έτερος Καππαδόκης


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Sep 11, 2016)

Ενδιαφέρον, δεν τον ήξερα ακόμα τον Βελισσαρίου – αν και με τόσους δρόμους που φέρουν ονόματα μαχών, περίπου αναγκάστηκα να διαβάσω κάτι παραπάνω για τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους ώστε να καταλάβω ποια μάχη έγινε πότε και πού. Κάνοντας παράκαμψη στο άρθρο _Μπέλλες_, εν τω μεταξύ, βρήκα το εξής:



Βικιπαίδεια said:


> Η οροσειρά *Μπέλλες* ή *Κερκίνη* (Βουλγαρικά: Беласица, σλαβομακεδονικά: Беласица, μτφ. _Belasitsa_ ή _Belasitza_) βρίσκεται στην περιοχή της Μακεδονίας και ανήκει στην Ελλάδα (βορειοδυτικό τμήμα, σε ποσοστό 45%), στην ΠΓΔΜ (νοτιοανατολικό τμήμα, σε ποσοστό 35%) και την Βουλγαρία (νοτιοδυτικό τμήμα, σε ποσοστό 20%).



:blink:


----------



## Marinos (Sep 11, 2016)

Και αν πας στην ωραία Κύμη, την πατρίδα του, θα δεις το άγαλμά του σε ένα πολύ όμορφο λοφάκι, διαμορφωμένο από τον Πικιώνη. (Φαίνεται ότι είμαι από κει ε; )
http://www.kimis-aliveriou.gr/δρασεις-δημου/πολιτισμός/ιωάννης-βελισσαρίου/


----------



## Earion (Sep 11, 2016)

Το Μπέλες με ένα λάμδα. Ο Βελισάριος, ο στρατηγός του Ιουστινιανού, με ένα σίγμα, όπως τον γράφει ο Προκόπιος (που ήξερε καλύτερα).


----------



## TheGreatUniter (Sep 12, 2016)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Προβληματίζομαι για τα διπλά γράμματα.
> 
> Πότε-πότε, μου φαίνεται, είναι απαραίτητα. Π.χ., *να έγραφα "Θάλασα" για "Θάλασσα" θάταν φοβερό λάθος*.
> 
> ...



*θα 'ταν 

Όχι, φυσικά, τα διπλά σύμφωνα είναι λογικά και ουσιαστικά άχρηστα. Το μόνο σκοπό που έχουν είναι διακοσμητικό, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι "αποτρόπαιο "λάθος"" να μην τα γράψεις. Είναι κειμήλια μια εποχής που πραγματικά προφερόταν, αλλά άμα βασιστείς εκεί για να ανατρέξεις μια λέξη στα αρχαία ελληνικά ... οοοουυ τρέχα Χαράλαμπε! Μπαίνεις σε ένα σωρό ανακρίβειες.

Δηλαδή,... το "σσ" προφερόταν με μια μικρή παύλα-στοπ ενδιάμεσα όπως στο αγγλικό "rat-trap", όχι όπως στο "bottom".


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2016)

TheGreatUniter said:


> τα διπλά σύμφωνα είναι λογικά και ουσιαστικά άχρηστα. Το μόνο σκοπό που έχουν είναι διακοσμητικό



Με την ίδια λογική μπορείς να πεις ότι και τα διαφορετικά [ι] (δηλ. ι, η, υ, ει, οι, υι) κ.λπ. είναι άχρηστα και έχουν διακοσμητικό σκοπό, αλλά, όσο διατηρούμε την ετυμολογική ορθογραφία επειδή η αλλαγή θα είναι δύσκολη και χρονοβόρα (μέχρι και οικονομικά ασύμφορη) και ταυτόχρονα θα μας αποκόψει από όλη την παράδοση της γλώσσας και θα μας κρύψει την ιστορία των λέξεων, κάνουμε έναν ευχάριστο κόπο παραπάνω και κρατάμε αυτά τα στοιχεία της γλώσσας όπως αποτυπώνεται στα διδακτικά βιβλία, τα λεξικά και τα έγκριτα κείμενα που μας περιβάλλουν. Ιδιαίτερα όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε ξένο, δηλαδή σε μαθητή της γλώσσας, αυτό που θα του πούμε δεν μπορεί να είναι πώς να μάθει τη λάθος γλώσσα!


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2022)

Σκεφτόμουν τη λέξη _φυλλορροούσε _για την κυβέρνηση του Μπόρις Τζόνσον, που έχασε περισσότερα στελέχη σε 24 ώρες από οποιαδήποτε άλλη μετά το 1932. Υπάρχει άραγε άλλη λέξη με τρία διαφορετικά ζεύγη γραμμάτων; (Και μη μου πείτε «φυλλορροούν».)


----------



## cougr (Jul 7, 2022)

Μετράει ο _Μισσισσιππής;_


----------



## cougr (Jul 7, 2022)

κομμουνιστοσυμμορίτισσες


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2022)

cougr said:


> Μετράει ο _Μισσισσιππής;_


Είπαμε διαφορετικά ζεύγη, για να το δυσκολέψουμε. (Δεν απέκλεισα τα κύρια ονόματα, αλλά θα μπορούσα.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> (Δεν απέκλεισα τα κύρια ονόματα, αλλά θα μπορούσα.)


Να τα αποκλείσεις, σε παρακαλώ, μη δούμε αναβίωση της αντιστρέψιμης μεταγραφής με διπλά σύμφωνα σαν το Τεννεσσή κ.τ.ό.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2022)

…και τη _Μασσαχουσέττη_; Θα είχε πλάκα να θεωρούμαι υπεύθυνος για κάτι τέτοιο… Όπως κάτι οὐαλλικὰ ουαλικά τοπωνύμια που έχουν ως μοναδικό σκοπό ύπαρξης να είναι τα σχοινοτενέστερα στον κόσμο. (Αν και τελικά τους έφαγαν λάχανο οι Μαορί.)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 7, 2022)

cougr said:


> κομμουνιστοσυμμορίτισσες


Έχει δύο φορές το _μμ_, τώρα που το κοιτάζω καλύτερα… Όπως και να 'χει όμως, εντυπωσιακό παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Είπαμε διαφορετικά ζεύγη


Αλλιώς θα είχαμε και το _μουστοκούλουρο_ (για να μην πω το _μουστουκούλουρου_...).


----------



## cougr (Jul 9, 2022)

Ελληνομογγολοφιλιππινόφωνος


----------

